# Youth Hunt?



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Can I interpret the Govna's latest blunder as meaning there will be no youth hunt this year? If so, that is despicable. Sure, some in G&F wanted this too, but the Govna didn't listen to them on anything else....

We need a decent reporter to do the headline: "Govna sells kid's opportunities to greedy corporations". That would be a great lead in to the rest of the blunders on this issue. Get some press. Get some understanding from non-waterfowl folks. The govna sold a great opportuny for kids to his greedy guide/outfitter/pimping friends. We could get the rest of the story told on the tails of this issue.

How about a boycott of the early hunt? Sure, we'll all go out, but only the kids will have guns. It's about self control, ethics, doing the right thing. I know hunters can do it, but the politicians can't.

M.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Will they restore the youth hunt if the one week residents only suggestion is not allowed?

Where is the correlation between the Governor's greedy guide/outfitter friends and a one week opener for residents only?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

No idea what will happen if the early opener is approved or not. The word about dumping the youth season came from an early news release (interview?) with Kreil.

"How it would affect the youth waterfowl weekend, scheduled for Sept. 21-22, or the sandhill crane season, which opens the same day, remains to be seen. Whatever happens, Kreil said, the youth season wouldn't move to Sept. 14-15."

Correlation? It's not just feckless non-residents that seek the services of guides - the feckless resident populace has great represention in our decision makers. The "greedy guides and outfitters" were just served up a smaller plate - an hor d'oeuvre looks so much more polite than an extra helping when you're getting a free banquet.

Alternatively, the govna thought he'd throw the dumb locals a little plum in the form of this early week. Steal from the kids in a vain coverup after giving our heritage to the "greedy guides and outfitters". Take your pick of explanations.

None of the serious waterfowlers I know want the early season, and no man of any hubris would take something away from the kids. 
M.


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

Residents should consider giving up the first weekend for kids. Open the season for every one on Monday, or Sunday. If we are really serious we should consider this


----------

